# IOS 5.1 available



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Download Apple iOS for Mac - iPhone operating system; download with iTunes. MacUpdate.com

Japanese language support for Siri (availability may be limited during initial rollout)  
Photos can now be deleted from Photo Stream  
Camera shortcut now always visible on Lock Screen for iPhone 4S, iPhone 4, iPhone 3GS and iPod touch (4th generation)  
Camera face detection now highlights all detected faces  
Redesigned Camera app for iPad  
Genius Mixes and Genius playlists for iTunes Match subscribers  
Audio for TV programs and films on iPad optimized to sound louder and clearer  
Podcast controls for playback speed and a 30-second rewind for iPad  
Addresses bugs affecting battery life  
Fixes and issue that occasionally caused audio to drop for outgoing calls


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

I have been trying but server is busy I guess the other 370 odd million other devices trying to do the same thing. I'll wait till later when I get home and try there


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Agreed, I'm downloading it now,
But it might take me awhile, First it said 10 minutes...

But, You never know, Sometimes it speeds up just when the horses are close to the stable.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Busy here, too.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I've got it, Just looking at it on my iPhone 4.
What am I looking at again?


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

Horses%^$! When is Apple going to actually make Siri useful in Canada? That's what I was hoping for.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

milhaus said:


> Horses%^$! When is Apple going to actually make Siri useful in Canada? That's what I was hoping for.


Siri is Siri U.S.
Just like the star,
But it's just a dog in Canada.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Still busy.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Downloaded over the air for iPad and iPhone 4/4S in about 2mins.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

G-Mo said:


> Downloaded over the air for iPad and iPhone 4/4S in about 2mins.


Just now? Could it be contacting a different server than when it is done via iTunes?


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

Over-the-air is a SIGNIFICANTLY smaller download as its a delta update, if you do it via iTunes you download the full os. From what I saw for the 4s it's 138mb over the air, and 800mb via iTunes.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Joker Eh said:


> Just now? Could it be contacting a different server than when it is done via iTunes?


Just did an iPad 2 and an iPhone 4 in the last 20 mins. Since it became available I have done 9 over the air updates, all took only a few minutes to download.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

Updated my iPhone 4. Love the persistent camera button on the lock screen, as well as being able to delete photos from the PhotoStream (though they only delete from the phone, not from the stream itself).


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

Just downloading the iPad version & syncing on iTunes now. Less than 3 min.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

G-Mo said:


> Just did an iPad 2 and an iPhone 4 in the last 20 mins. Since it became available I have done 9 over the air updates, all took only a few minutes to download.


Literally just just did an iPhone 4, OTA, estimated 2mins by Software Update, I timed it at 1.58mins.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Paul82 said:


> Over-the-air is a SIGNIFICANTLY smaller download as its a delta update, if you do it via iTunes you download the full os. From what I saw for the 4s it's 138mb over the air, and 800mb via iTunes.


iPhone and iPad both say they need 1GB free to download.


----------



## JCCanuck (Apr 17, 2005)

Had to update "Pages" after the IOS 5.1 update in case anyone is interested.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

I've updated all my devices and iTunes, and honestly Genius being back on my iPhone and the new UI for AppleTV are the only two things I'm actually terribly excited about.

Well, those and the ability to delete photos from photo stream.


----------



## slipstream (May 9, 2011)

Unable to download it over wireless to iPhone last night or this am.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

5:30 a.m. here (Atlantic Standard Time) and still unable to update.


----------



## slipstream (May 9, 2011)

Just got the iPhone updated via iTunes wired to my iMac. Took several tries and a long connect wait on the final try, but went slick as a whistle. Big download, as has been mentioned, but did not take long.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Any problems?


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Still can't get mine to connect. I have tried everything I read and could think of and still nothing. THe only thing I have not tried is to modify some hosts file.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

All I'm getting is "Contacting the iPod software update server..." Nada. I did update to iTunes 10.6 already. Must be the Server because all I get over-the-air with my iPod Touch is "Checking for Update." Nada.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

csonni said:


> All I'm getting is "Contacting the iPod software update server..." Nada. I did update to iTunes 10.6 already. Maybe there's an issue with this?


That is what I am thinking


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Joker Eh said:


> That is what I am thinking


Can't be, though (see above).


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

For the over the air on the iphone itself I get a error message. there is no number just says "There was error, try again."


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Not sure if everyone's aware of this, but a number of Apps (iMovie, Pages, GarageBand) cannot be updated on the device until you're up and running on IOS 5.1


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

Joker Eh said:


> For the over the air on the iphone itself I get a error message. there is no number just says "There was error, try again."


Is your iPhone jailbroken? I don't think the OTA works if you are. On your mac you probably ran something that changed the host file and I'd check that. It's just a text file.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

jhuynh said:


> Is your iPhone jailbroken? I don't think the OTA works if you are. On your mac you probably ran something that changed the host file and I'd check that. It's just a text file.


Nope not jailbroken. The only it would have changed was when iOS 5 was released back on October 1st, 2011 and they is what the date shows.


----------



## Ace McDuck (Sep 27, 2005)

csonni said:


> Not sure if everyone's aware of this, but a number of Apps (iMovie, Pages, GarageBand) cannot be updated on the device until you're up and running on IOS 5.1


Yessss - noticed this when I updated my apps last night, then attempted a sync of my iPhone this morning. All of the iWork apps failed to sync and won't sync until I upgrade. Not the smoothest of upgrade paths. Fwiw, the iWork apps are still on my iPhone, they weren't removed and they gave me an alert when I opened them saying there's a free iOS upgrade and new versions of the apps.

Has anyone thought of creating a more robust iOS/app administration tool, given that there are 25 billion apps out there?


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

I updated my gen 1 iPad last night. Started OTA about 10 pm and this morning it had restarted and ready to go. It did ask me to plug the iPad into a power source.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Just connected my iPod Touch and was notified of the update. I clicked Download rather than Download and Install. It's working. Not sure if it'll work with Download and Install. I believe I can connect my iPad 2 and use the same download for install?


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

My daughter's iPad is only notifying her of the 5.0.1 update. Does that have to be applied before jumping to 5.1?


----------



## slipstream (May 9, 2011)

gmark2000 said:


> Any problems?


None. Used it fine all day.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Thought I could update my iPad with the downloaded update for my iPod Touch. Clicked Update with Option key, chose downloaded file and got this: ...Firmware File is not compatible..." Looks like I've got to download the update for the iPad now.

Bummer. Downloading isn't even working.


----------



## Zoweeguy (Feb 18, 2003)

Anyone still having difficulty downloading 5.1? It's Thursday night and I still cannot update my iPad 2 or my AppleTv 2. I took my iPod Touch to work today and it updated just fine there. Still no luck doing the update here at home though. I also had problems downloading Game of Thrones from iTunes on Tuesday - had several errors. And last night it took 2 hours to download an episode of the River. I contacted Rogers tonight to see if they are throttling my access to Apple and of course they said no. I am getting frustrated.


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

Zoweeguy said:


> Anyone still having difficulty downloading 5.1? It's Thursday night and I still cannot update my iPad 2 or my AppleTv 2. I took my iPod Touch to work today and it updated just fine there. Still no luck doing the update here at home though. I also had problems downloading Game of Thrones from iTunes on Tuesday - had several errors. And last night it took 2 hours to download an episode of the River. I contacted Rogers tonight to see if they are throttling my access to Apple and of course they said no. I am getting frustrated.


Are you running a non Rogers DNS? I usually switch back to my aliant DNS when doing an update. I've noticed a difference.


----------



## Izzy (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm on SaskTel Internet and mobile and can't update my iPhone, iPad or Apple TV through any method. I think it's just that the servers are overwhelmed.


----------



## Zoweeguy (Feb 18, 2003)

I was thinking that it was over-whelmed servers as well until I updated my iPod at work without issues. I guess I just have to wait and see what tomorrow brings......


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

I had no issues updating, though I did notice the downloads were slower than usual... Though I did it as the servers were being slammed Wednesday night. That said you could try pinging the update servers, and or a trace route, I'd suspect your ISP is causing the issue.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

5:45 a.m. AST here. Still no luck through either iTunes or OTA. Got my iPod Touch done but that was it.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Are you update to iTunes 10.6 on a mac? If so try disabling Firewall if you have it enabled and see if that works for you. I got mine updated at the Apple Store and the Genuis said disabling the firewall might work.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I can't even download the iTunes 10.6 update. And my Firewall has been off.
Just found now that I can only update iTunes through Software Update. We'll see if I can get the IOS Update when updating iTunes.

Nada. Still just getting the "Contacting the iPad software update server..."


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

Updated both my iPad2 and iPhone4 to iOS 5.1 without any problems.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Have you tried the update over the air on your iPad? I never connect my iPad to a computer.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I just verified that it's a network setting. I changed my DNS Server settings according to the link below and, sure enough, iTunes started the update immediately.

Google Public DNS


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

So I've got to download the crazy update for my wife's iPad as well? When I attempt to use the already downloaded update (Option-Update) I'm told that the "Firmware File is not compatible..." Tried OTA update for her and keep getting an error in downloading. Bummer.


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

csonni said:


> So I've got to download the crazy update for my wife's iPad as well? When I attempt to use the already downloaded update (Option-Update) I'm told that the "Firmware File is not compatible..." Tried OTA update for her and keep getting an error in downloading. Bummer.


Is it the same model iPad? There is a different file for the wifi only and the wifi + 3g models.. not to mention different version 1st gen and 2nd gen ipad etc... That's how Apple has always done it.


----------



## lily18 (Oct 5, 2008)

Tried yesterday and today to get the update, and no luck. I plugged my iPad 2 into the computer to get the update and immediately after clicking on the download option, it says it can't connect to the server. I'll give it a few more days and try again.


----------



## Zoweeguy (Feb 18, 2003)

Um, Paul82, how do I ping the Apple update server? I am still having no luck updating. Tried 3 times this morning around 6am to update my iPad and it didn't work. I took the iPad to work and it updated first try. So now I am still trying to update my Apple Tv. I have never ever had problems updating my devices before... Why now?


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Zoweeguy said:


> Um, Paul82, how do I ping the Apple update server? I am still having no luck updating. Tried 3 times this morning around 6am to update my iPad and it didn't work. I took the iPad to work and it updated first try. So now I am still trying to update my Apple Tv. I have never ever had problems updating my devices before... Why now?


Do you have the Firewall enabled? See if disabling it works.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I don't think the Firewall has anything to do with it. Mine been disabled all the time. Changing the DNS does the trick. At least for me. Worked like a charm for my wife's iPad as well.


----------



## Zoweeguy (Feb 18, 2003)

I tried disabling the firewall and I changed the DNS, but only used an alternate Rogers DNS. Same result. I am not so sure I want to use a Google DNS as I have trust issues using an alternative to that provided by my ISP.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Hey. Just to get your device updated. I wouldn't think there'd be a problem there.


----------



## Zoweeguy (Feb 18, 2003)

True. Maybe I'll give it a try tomorrow.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

csonni said:


> Changing the DNS does the trick. At least for me. Worked like a charm for my wife's iPad as well.


And also for our Apple TV, for that matter.


----------



## seldanne (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm with SaskTel (both ISP and wireless) and changing the DNS on my MacBook got iTunes to download and install the update for my 4S. Thanks for that tip!


----------



## Izzy (Apr 14, 2008)

I turned on my personal hotspot on my 4s to get the update for my iPad and Apple TV. I guess I'll have to change the DNS to update the 4s itself through iTunes.


----------



## lily18 (Oct 5, 2008)

I tried to update via my idevices, and it said it couldn't connect to the server. So this weekend while I was visiting my parents, I brought my computer and downloaded the updates via their internet connection, and it worked fine. I've done many iOS updates on my internet connection before with no problems, so it's strange that this one wouldn't work.


----------



## Zoweeguy (Feb 18, 2003)

Sigh. I still cannot update my Apple Tv. I tried changing the DNS on my Mac to the Google DNS and I still cannot download the update. Weird


----------



## mgmitchell (Apr 4, 2008)

I've tried probably 8-10 times the past few days on the iPad. It won't download.


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

mgmitchell said:


> I've tried probably 8-10 times the past few days on the iPad. It won't download.


Does your router have a non service provider DNS?


----------



## mgmitchell (Apr 4, 2008)

bringonthenite said:


> Does your router have a non service provider DNS?


Oh boy. Now THERE's a question I can't answer. How do I know? I have a D-Link.
/M.


----------



## cantwait (Jul 24, 2009)

mgmitchell said:


> Oh boy. Now THERE's a question I can't answer. How do I know? I have a D-Link.
> /M.


plug your internet modem directly to your computer (removing the router connection), then try the download.


----------



## Zoweeguy (Feb 18, 2003)

Soooooo, I plugged my Apple Tv directly into my modem, bypassing the router, and budda-boom, the update worked. Thanks for the suggestion.....


----------



## mgmitchell (Apr 4, 2008)

So, I plugged the iPad directly into my MBook, the 5.1 update took less than an hour, updated just fine. Weird. Wouldn't do it alone on iPad. I guess 5.1 isn't an issue on my iTouch because it's too old a model. First generation?


----------

